# canon pixma mg5550 cartridge installation



## dar03 (Jan 17, 2011)

This might be silly question but I didn't find my problem answered in the book I got with my printer. I have problem installing the cartridges. If I turn off the printer the cartridge box is usually hidden behind, so that I can't come close to it and push it out. If I turn on the printer the cartridge box will come out and the only way to stop it is using force with fingers before it goes back. This is the only way I can replace cartridges.
Everytime I do that I get an error telling me something was stuck in my printer I need to reset it. This message scares me and I am not sure if that is healthy for printer at all. But I haven't found any other way to replace cartridges. Can you tell me is that safe and the only way to do it? Thanks.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

There should be a button that resembles a drop of ink, or a service button, you push that and the cartridges will align themselves correctly so you can access them. Most likely within the menu button (OK)
You are never meant to physically stop them moving.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> If I turn off the printer the cartridge box is usually hidden behind, so that I can't come close to it and push it out. If I turn on the printer the cartridge box will come out and the only way to stop it is using force with fingers before it goes back. This is the only way I can replace cartridges. Everytime I do that I get an error telling me something was stuck in my printer


All normal operation for many inkjets.

Most inkjet printers (this one included) require the power on for you to install/replace the ink cartridges. Once you open the printer, the cartridge carrier should cycle back and forth once or twice and then stop in middle. 

If power is not turned on, the carrier will not move from its at-rest position. If you manually force the carrier to stop before it finishes its cycle, the printer's brain detects that as a jam and throws an error, or worse, you will physically damage the carrier.

Full instructions to prepare and replace your ink cartridges can be found in the online users manual. Download the full package here: PIXMA MG5550 - Canon UK

See page 143 of the 'Read Me First' guide.


----------



## dar03 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok thanks guys. I knew it was silly. I just didn't wait enough. I didn't get big manual with printer though, just pictures with short explanations.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep. That's the way of it with many. Paper manuals are expensive to produce, so they are made available for d/l to those who would actually read it.


----------

